# Cheapest phone with wifi tethering???



## happy17292 (May 18, 2011)

i want to buy cheapest phone by which i could connect my psp/ipod touch to internet and use opera mini on it as well. plz suggest cheapest one.

suggest cheapest phone which allow me to do that and also include cheapest qwerty phone too which should serve above written purpose


----------



## sushantvirdi (May 18, 2011)

get 5233 and install joikuspot


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2011)

sushantvirdi said:


> get 5233 and install joikuspot



5233 doesn't even have a Wi-Fi. 
@op, if you can spend upto 10k, check LG Optimus One. I do think that this one has wifi tethering.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2011)

Joiku has many versions. Only paid version has download capability.

It's best to get a Lg Optimus One P500 considering how good a phone it is.


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2011)

HTC Wildfire has it...


----------



## happy17292 (May 18, 2011)

what u guys are talking about. i was about to buy optimus one before my dad refused yesterday giving lame reasons like what u will do with new mobile when u dont have a sim [i lost my phone this jan, it was old 1208 nokia]. so i have to use my pocket money to buy one. so, these cheap phones like C3 and chat 335 dont support wifi tethering ??? 

i think i should cancel my plan and buy 1TB HDD instead :*(


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2011)

Nokia phones require an app called Joiku Spot light. It can tether but when you want to download something you will need to buy a premium version of that software


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 2, 2011)

bought optimus one yesterday


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

happy17292 said:
			
		

> bought optimus one yesterday


 Congrats man. Great job 
what was the price?


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 2, 2011)

9700/- without 2GB included memory card.


----------

